# some of my twisted sticks



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Some if my twisted sticks I've finished.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking pieces. Looks like 2 are natural finish. how did you finish the black and the brown one?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice sticks and finish.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Good looking pieces. Looks like 2 are natural finish. how did you finish the black and the brown one?


The first dark one is Hornbeam I found it dead an dry but still standing and I just left the bark on it and finished it with polyurethane the other dark one is Ash I believed I got it green pelled the bark I let it dry for several months and finished it with a red oak stain and polyurethane.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I just wished we had more vine in this part of the country. The only time I see stuff like that is when it snarls itself in a chain link fence. I would risk getting shot if I tried harvesting it.


----------

